# Message for U.S. Citizens: Town Hall on Voting, September 22, 2022



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

U.S. Embassy Manila, Philippines
U.S. Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines


Message for U.S. Citizens: Town Hall on Voting, September 22, 2022

September 20, 2022 


The U.S. Embassy announces a virtual town hall Thursday morning, Sep 22 at 9:00 a.m., Philippines time, to learn about voting from abroad. Representatives from the Federal Voting Assistance Program will take your questions. Please see invitation below.

The Federal Voting Assistance Program (FVAP) is inviting you to a scheduled ZoomGov meeting!

Join ZoomGov Meeting. Please click here.

Meeting ID: 160 172 6498
Passcode: 378528
One tap mobile
+16692545252,,1601726498#,,,,*378528# US (San Jose)
+16468287666,,1601726498#,,,,*378528# US (New York)

Dial by your location
+1 669 254 5252 US (San Jose)
+1 646 828 7666 US (New York)
+1 551 285 1373 US
+1 669 216 1590 US (San Jose)
Meeting ID: 160 172 6498
Passcode: 378528
Find your local number: Zoom International Dial-in Numbers - Zoom

Join by SIP
[email protected]

Join by H.323
161.199.138.10 (US West)
161.199.136.10 (US East)
Meeting ID: 160 172 6498
Passcode: 378528


The FVAP recommends watching this short video before the Town Hall: Americans can vote. Wherever they are..


For further information:

See the State Department's travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information.
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.
Contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila, Philippines, located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, at +(63) (2) 301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday. After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63) (2) 301-2000.
Call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook.


----------

